# معلوما ت وافية عن مستحضرات التجميل



## ايمن فوزي (18 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]هذا الموضوع ردا علي طلب احد الاعضاء واتمني ان يستفيد من الموضوع
الموضوع في المرفقات[/FRAME]


----------



## TITOTITO (19 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا استاذ ايمن على مجهوده وياريت لو تخدمنى وتبعتلى ملف وورد فيه طريقة تصنيع المنظفات الصناعيه و الشامبو والبلسم و الشاور وياريت يكون بالعربى وارجو ذكر الاسماء التجاريه للمكونات
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوسعديه (29 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك وبوركت


----------



## عهد الصايغ (29 يونيو 2006)

الله يطيك العافية الرجاء أستاذ اذا تكرمت أن ترسل لي معلومات عن صناعة مواد التجميل لأني أريد الأختصاص بهذا المجال 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## عهد الصايغ (29 يونيو 2006)

الله يطيك العافية الرجاء أستاذ اذا تكرمت أن ترسل لي معلومات عن صناعة مواد التجميل لأني أريد الأختصاص بهذا المجال 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## م ب (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا على الإفاده


----------



## نانا السباعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## afifi_elnagms (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## alashoel (14 يونيو 2010)

الاشول 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
الاشول الاشول الاشول
شكراشكرا
والله يطيك العافية
شكرا
الاشول


----------



## alashoel (14 يونيو 2010)

ا:59:


----------



## Imads11 (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## m_f19712000 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fadiza17 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم ولكن هل من الممكن ان تفصل لنا التركيبات وطريقه التصنيع بوضوح


----------



## ايهاب غازى (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا على كل مساهمات الاخوة الافاضل


----------



## شركة تيماء (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الخير


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي ونفع الله بك وبوركت


----------



## noor1115 (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرا وياريت الشرح عربى


----------



## abdesselam19 (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## marmar7 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

